# The Vox Pathfinder 15R



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I put this up for sale a couple months ago,... few nibbles, but no bites. Hadn't used it in over 6 months because of two other amps I have. Last night and today I hooked it and,... gee, I'm glad I didn't sell it.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Same thing here. Just wasnt using mine, practically brand new so i had decided to sell it. Plugged it in one day and realized just how great sounding the amp was. Wont think of selling mine again. p.s. ever run yours through a cab? sounds HUGE! I tried with a 1x12 Weber Alnico Blue...amazing.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I almost sold my Blues Jr because I picked up a DRRI. Hadn't played it until last night. Glad i didn't sell it. Sounds great.


----------

